# Downloading to a shared iPad



## flyboyy (Jul 31, 2015)

My wife and I share an iPad however we have discovered that we cannot buy on our separate computers and download to it. Since we can do that with Audible, we are very unhappy.

Is there a workaround for this?

Grumpy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

going to move this to our board dedicated to fruit based technology and iThings. 

Seriously . . . you're more likely to find someone there who can provide a meaningful response.


----------



## RinG (Mar 12, 2013)

Are you logged into different accounts on your different computers? I can download to any of my iPads from any of my computers or iPads?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

What Rinelle said. I suspect you and your wife have different accounts, maybe? Family Sharing might help. I have no experience.

http://www.apple.com/icloud/family-sharing/


----------

